

Researchers carve CPU into plastic foil - NonEUCitizen
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4210958/Researchers-carve-CPU-into-plastic-foil

======
ph0rque
Sweet! Maybe this is a way to create chips for the RepRap, on the RepRap.

~~~
aberkowitz
At 25 microns thick, I doubt the RepRap will be able to complete a similar
feat. If the RepRap / MakerBot ever manage to self replicate more than the pcb
- electronics wise - I will be shocked.

~~~
mey
Or at least would represent a drastic shift in how we produce electronics. One
step closer to a diamond age like future.

~~~
tomjen3
A worthy goal to strive for, that much is certain.

